# The western UP Grouse report



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well I'm sorry to report it appears the numbers of Grouse this year appear to be down. Not many birds are being seen. Hopefully it will pick up as the folage dies off but I don't think so. We had an early winter last year and lots of snow needless to say we had a extremly wet spring. I'll keep you all updated as the season progresses. 
Born


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well Grouse hunting is still slow although it is picking up alittle. Your best bet is a good bird dog due to the birds are still in the thickit. The foilage is starting to die off now that we had our first big frost. The leaves are turning colors quikly now sure is pretty. Good luck hunting, Born


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well the season's almost thru now. It has not been a real good year. I really didn't hunt the grouse this year thought I'd let go till maybe next year, but there are plenty of bunnies for my beragles to run .


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Boy borntohunt65, I seen a bunch where i was hunting, not far from stage coach road. If you like I could tell you where or give you the gps fix on the area (made it a waypoint). chad1


----------

